# Spouse Visa 'On Hold'



## guybrushthreepwood (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi everyone!:hippie:

I am glad that i have come across this community, it seems really helpful. Perhaps some of you might be able to give me some ideas, would be appreciated!

* I will explain briefly what we have been through;*

After 4 months of waiting, we received the following email; 

*Your application for entry clearance/leave to remain under paragraph EC-P.1.1 (d) of Appendix FM to the Immigration Rules has been considered. Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE.*

* Your sponsor is not exempt from the financial requirements as defined paragraph E-ECP.3.3. I am not able to take into account any potential employment you have available to you in the UK or any offers of financial support from third parties. In order to meet the financial requirements of the Rules your sponsor needs a gross income of at least £18,600 per annum. You say that you are relying on the self employment of your sponsor to meet this requirement but that he earned a net profit of £14,159 in the last financial year.

Previous financial year annual self-assessment tax return and Statement of Account if the latest return does not show the necessary level of gross income, but the average of the last 2 financial years does. Not submitted

Where the sponsor holds/held a separate business bank account(s): bank statements for the same 12-month period as the tax return(s). Not submitted.
*


My husband had the opportunity of sending extra documents (basically a new reassessment declaring that he actually does meet the income threshold and the previous case was the human error etc..) Then we received this email ;


*the further documents that you submitted did not meet all the requirements of the immigration rules; there were still some missing specified documents as referred to Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence.

The letter that you were sent on 7 November 2013 clearly detailed why the financial requirement was not met and also detailed missing documentation:

4. Previous financial year annual self-assessment tax return and Statement of Account if the latest return does not show the necessary level of gross income, but the average of the last 2 financial years does. Not submitted

7. Where the sponsor holds/held a separate business bank account(s): bank statements for the same 12-month period as the tax return(s). Not submitted.

You have subsequently re-submitted your husband's tax return showing an increase in profit; however you have not submitted the documents as detailed in the latter paragraph above (part 7) as detailed in the specified evidence via the link here:
Your visa application has not been refused; rather it has been put on hold pending the outcome of an ongoing judicial review.*


My husband sent a letter, fax and email back; saying that - He Does not have a business account to show, stressing the word ''WHERE'' in the email above ( that means one does not necessarily have that kind of document); in fact all the financial movements of his are shown in his personal account and he sent all the original details of his personal account with the application- . And he expressed that the mistake was theirs for asking something that was proven before and something that does not exist in the way that they ask for. Anyway that letter was answered with a generic email that says our visa application was put on hold until the courts decide .... in march... The fact that no reason or explanation given, drove us crazy. we then sent another email wanting for just a reason why are we still on hold, but they have gone cold on us. 

As a result, we do not exactly know what the problem is, and not sure about what to do now. If we get the documents back and reapply; i cannot be sure they will bring the same problems around again. 

ps. we no longer working with the professional that caused those problems at the first place so we have not consulted anyone.

Any ideas please? Thank you all.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

List the documents you did list for the financial requirement. The post isn't very clear.


----------



## guybrushthreepwood (Dec 16, 2013)

After being asked for extra documents; we sent a reassessment of my husbands financial year (ie. that shows how much he earns and taxing etc.). 

Then we were asked for the bank slips of my husbands business account. But we do not have it so we did not sent any documents about this. We only wrote an email saying that the only pay slips and account details my husband can show, were sent with the application before.

So we did not send any extra documents apart from the new financial assessment.


----------

